# Ain’t no bulk like a big poolside bulk -vegan cannibal- meat free Malitia and the Gainz Brigade



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Been back training for about a month now after a good year+ on a mad sesh. Been to the gym for the odd week or 2 now and again but nothing gain worthy. But alas, the sesh cannot last forever! gainz must prevail. I'm due a longish 'holiday' in the distant future so the plan is to get tanked as f**k to make my time on holiday more enjoyable. The last 4 weeks iv ran 1ml triumph test e, deca and tren e, food consumption has been lowish because I wanted the gear to be well in effect before smashing the grub in like a fu**ing champion. So I'm 4 weeks in and feeling it, starting to blow up so iv decided to drop then tren and bump the test to 800mg and deca to 600mg and add in 60mg Dbol per day. Food is now an all you can eat vegan buffet of crisps and tofu, training is mostly upper and lower splits, a lot of strongman now, farmers walks, tyre flipping, yoke, log press which is my new favourite lift. Then usual bench and t bar rows and leg press with a few isolations thrown in.

Cardio: just bought a push bike which iv walked up the hill pushing a couple times, and obvs got 2 birds which I smash the fu**ing cvnt out of every day.

Iv got triumph dnp on hand for when things get a bit too messy but up until Xmas atleast I'm on some sick bulk hype ting.

Diet: vegan

currys, sausage sarnies, chips and wedges, crisps, tofu, chilli n rice, lasagne, pot noodles, peanuts, toast, wheat meat and soy meat alternatives. Food pictures will come as standard. And the occasional progress pic.

This was me a couple weeks back while in Spain, not too sad a starting point considering iv been a massive wreck head for a year


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck buddy


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

fu**ing splendid. I'm ramping the food up for the next four months to try and put a bit more heft on. Currently 600mg test and 800mg mast, but just four weeks of mast left then will throw in some triumph dbol. Didn't you used to use a dbol anadrol mix? Would you rate it over dbol.

Ink looks well.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

2 women every day you absolute stud


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

More pics of the birds and less pics of your ugly mug please.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Good base to start... in :thumbup1:


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Some vegan treats from the last week.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Wasn't hungry, now off to the kitchen :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In ....

If vegans don't want to eat meat why do they make the food look like meat ? 

Best of luck mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In for vegan and vaginas


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In ....
> 
> If vegans don't want to eat meat why do they make the food look like meat ?
> 
> Best of luck mate. :thumbup1:


 Why do meat eaters make their meat into vegetable shapes? Burgers like flat mushrooms, sausages like a carrot. Never see anything in Tesco that resembles a cow or a pig


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In harder than @hdu in his sister


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is that cheesy beans on toast with a sprinkling of wheat crunchies? :lol:


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Gary29 said:


> Is that cheesy beans on toast with a sprinkling of wheat crunchies? :lol:


 Yep. Mushroom, veggie sausage onion in beans with vegan chilli cheese and wheat crunchies on top :thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In ....
> 
> If vegans don't want to eat meat why do they make the food look like meat ?
> 
> Best of luck mate. :thumbup1:


 To be fair most non meat eaters like the taste of meat and only stopped eating it cos it's dead animal. Having not eaten meat for a 2 and a half years now the thought of eating meat is a bit weird, never thought I'd have that kind of mindset.

Got a local pizza place that does a meat free meat feast, bloody well nice!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Lets just hope this log last longer than the rest lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smitch said:


> To be fair most non meat eaters like the taste of meat and only stopped eating it cos it's dead animal. Having not eaten meat for a 2 and a half years now the thought of eating meat is a bit weird, never thought I'd have that kind of mindset.
> 
> Got a local pizza place that does a meat free meat feast, bloody well nice!


 That's what you think, pizza guys onto a winner a normal meat feast pizza but he's charging vegetarians double for it!!!

good luck on course!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

is that a couple of random wheat crunchies on your beans on toast?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

swole troll said:


> is that a couple of random wheat crunchies on your beans on toast?


 Far from random, they were carefully placed


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In ....
> 
> If vegans don't want to eat meat why do they make the food look like meat ?
> 
> Best of luck mate. :thumbup1:


 Like lesbians not liking dicks, but loving dildos


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Smitch said:


> To be fair most non meat eaters like the taste of meat and only stopped eating it cos it's dead animal. Having not eaten meat for a 2 and a half years now the thought of eating meat is a bit weird, never thought I'd have that kind of mindset.
> 
> Got a local pizza place that does a meat free meat feast, bloody well nice!


 None meat eater likes the taste of meat but won't eat a dead animal..... what a waste of the animal as its dead.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Is that cheesy beans on toast with a sprinkling of wheat crunchies? :lol:


 Noticed them aswell :lol: looks fu**ing good tbf haha


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Banging vegan doner kebab at one of my local eateries last night, followed by a hot dog. Had 3 days off the gym but raring to go for today's push session, cant wait to get on that log lift, 4 days on 3 days off training is suiting me really well.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Poolside said:


> Some vegan treats from the last week.
> 
> View attachment 165351


 That's a work of art, lol.

Looks like real cheese though!

Also looks like you eat too much vegan junk food, although some of them look nice.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Smitch said:


> To be fair most non meat eaters like the taste of meat and only stopped eating it cos it's dead animal. Having not eaten meat for a 2 and a half years now the thought of eating meat is a bit weird, never thought I'd have that kind of mindset.
> 
> Got a local pizza place that does a meat free meat feast, bloody well nice!


 Is it really a meat free meat feast though???? Hes telling you porkies


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Varg said:


> That's a work of art, lol.
> 
> Looks like real cheese though!
> 
> Also looks like you eat too much vegan junk food, although some of them look nice.


 Orb is real cheese, it's just made from soy and coconut not the curdled puss of an animal :lol: Tesco brand vegan chilli cheese mate give it a try it's fu**ing banging.

No no junk here bro, that's all vegetables :thumb


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Poolside said:


> Orb is real cheese, it's just made from soy and coconut not the curdled puss of an animal :lol: Tesco brand vegan chilli cheese mate give it a try it's fu**ing banging.
> 
> No no junk here bro, that's all vegetables :thumb


 Orb cheese? Not heard of that. The vegan cheese I sometimes buy is rubbery and tasteless.

I did get some of the Tesco blue vegan cheese, that was ok.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Poolside said:


> Some vegan treats from the last week.
> 
> View attachment 165335
> 
> ...


 where is that lasagna from mate? one of the things i miss most that and its a ballache making a vegan one from scratch?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

jointhecrazy said:


> where is that lasagna from mate? one of the things i miss most that and its a ballache making a vegan one from scratch?


 I made it mate  it's easy, for white sauce just boil cauliflower then blitz it with some soy milk and add a bit of seasoning and some vegan cheese. Easy peasy


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Poolside said:


> I made it mate  it's easy, for white sauce just boil cauliflower then blitz it with some soy milk and add a bit of seasoning and some vegan cheese. Easy peasy


 Blended cauli is a good shout, a lot easier than fu**ing about making a roux and extra veg


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Food for today, started out with cheeseburger baguette rolling in at 1100 calories and 50g protein, had a large chips from the chippy at lunch, for dinner I made a spectacular "chicken, bacon, chorizo," mushroom and garlic and herb cream cheese pasta bake covered in mozzarella style cheese. It was fu**ing awesome. Then I made 2 facon baguettes. Will make another meal before bed. No gym today as I got tattood. Legs tomorrow


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Poolside said:


> Food for today


 Is there going to be any training, or is this just a vegan recipe journal :whistling:


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Is there going to be any training, or is this just a vegan recipe journal :whistling:


 Good shoUt, forgot to update on yesterday. Got my bench back up to 100kg for reps. When I started training again what 4-5 weeks ago I was struggling to move 70kg lol. Did 100kg 5 sets of 3 then 1 rep at 105. Aiming for 125kg by Xmas. After bench I did a load of log lift, followed by machine overheads and side raises, then some tricep cable work. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

My mate holds the British raw all weight all fed bench press record at 270kg, gonna get a few sessions with him soon to help me bench better.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Poolside said:


> My mate holds the British raw all weight all fed bench press record at 270kg, gonna get a few sessions with him soon to help me bench better.


 never knew you and @The-Real-Deal were friends mate


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm waiting for the pictures of your birds / drug use / general debauchery


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

How's the tattoo progressing?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

MrM said:


> How's the tattoo progressing?


 Getting there mate, still a lot to do, gotta finish the back and wings, add the feet and tail which will come down my leg, finish the forest and path that leads from the castle to the graveyard, gargoyles going in either side.. can just see the outline there done yesterday. Then it's all gotta be gone over again to add the detail and textures in the scales etc. Had 70 hours on it so far this year, probably another 30 to go lol.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Struggling with appetite today boys. Really struggling. About 5 days into Dbol but iv never had that problem before with it. Everything just tastes like s**t and I want to stop eating after 3 mouthfuls. Pizza and mash potato for dinner. Ate most of it, just had some sarnies but left half, gonna try a pot noodle in a minute. Man loves a pot noodle.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Poolside said:


> Getting there mate, still a lot to do, gotta finish the back and wings, add the feet and tail which will come down my leg, finish the forest and path that leads from the castle to the graveyard, gargoyles going in either side.. can just see the outline there done yesterday. Then it's all gotta be gone over again to add the detail and textures in the scales etc. Had 70 hours on it so far this year, probably another 30 to go lol.
> 
> View attachment 165523
> 
> ...


 Some tat mate


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Poolside said:


> Getting there mate, still a lot to do, gotta finish the back and wings, add the feet and tail which will come down my leg, finish the forest and path that leads from the castle to the graveyard, gargoyles going in either side.. can just see the outline there done yesterday. Then it's all gotta be gone over again to add the detail and textures in the scales etc. Had 70 hours on it so far this year, probably another 30 to go lol.
> 
> View attachment 165523
> 
> ...


 fu**ing nice, that's a lot of time and grimacing

i got another one, but inside of my arm ..... f**k it hurt. Way more than my ribs.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Poolside said:


> Getting there mate, still a lot to do, gotta finish the back and wings, add the feet and tail which will come down my leg, finish the forest and path that leads from the castle to the graveyard, gargoyles going in either side.. can just see the outline there done yesterday. Then it's all gotta be gone over again to add the detail and textures in the scales etc. Had 70 hours on it so far this year, probably another 30 to go lol.
> 
> View attachment 165523
> 
> ...


 Wow, thats crazy!

Bet thats cost a fortune?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Poolside said:


> Struggling with appetite today boys. Really struggling. About 5 days into Dbol but iv never had that problem before with it. Everything just tastes like s**t and I want to stop eating after 3 mouthfuls. Pizza and mash potato for dinner. Ate most of it, just had some sarnies but left half, gonna try a pot noodle in a minute. Man loves a pot noodle.
> 
> View attachment 165531
> 
> ...


 Your food looks really dry mate, if you keep struggling with the appetite switch your food for something more moist and fats can make it feel more moist in your mouth rather than water.

So a banger for me when I'm feeling like that is s**t load basmati rice covered in olive oil and salt and pepper to taste ( I like a lot of salt on it). Sounds wierd but I could eat that for days on its own if I wasn't thinking of macros and micros.

Couple that with a bean curry (can of coconut cream in it) or something mate and I gaurantee you'll polish twice the Cal's you would with dry sarnies and pizza. Quick Currys ready in the same time as an oven pizza too if you use precooked beans from a can.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

bornagod said:


> Wow, thats crazy!
> 
> Bet thats cost a fortune?


 4 grand so far this year :lol:


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Shocking food today, didn't eat till mid day and was in a rush around town so 2 large veggie meals it was at maccas, tasted like s**t but an easy 2000 cals. Found some peng vegan garlic naan breads in co-op which is a rare find so I made one into a pizza and it was smashing. Tomorrow I'll eat a vegetable I promise :thumb

training today was back biceps and triceps. The pump was fu**ing insane, swole up from the pole up. I just got out all my shirts for the woman to take in at the sides coz they're all a bit flappy round the middle, tried in every shirt I own (xl) and NONE fit anymore. The one I wore last weekend is now an inch from meeting at the buttons :lol:

them undeniable, unmistakable, utterly TRIUMPHANT gains are well and truly in the house


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Poolside said:


> My mate holds the British raw all weight all fed bench press record at 270kg, gonna get a few sessions with him soon to help me bench better.


 Those sessions would be priceless, he is a monster! I think was Holding a workshop in august would loved to have gone but unfortunaley my life took turn for the worst


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Those sessions would be priceless, he is a monster! I think was Holding a workshop in august would loved to have gone but unfortunaley my life took turn for the worst


 Yes mate in Kent? He is indeed a fu**ing monster, lovely guy too. We both used to own neo mastiffs and would walk them together, that's how we met.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Poolside said:


> Yes mate in Kent? He is indeed a fu**ing monster, lovely guy too. We both used to own neo mastiffs and would walk them together, that's how we met.


 Big old dog mate, still got him/her?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Poolside said:


> Yes mate in Kent? He is indeed a fu**ing monster, lovely guy too. We both used to own neo mastiffs and would walk them together, that's how we met.


 Yes mate that was the one and top dogs them :thumbup1:


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Big old dog mate, still got him/her?


 Harv to have her put down mate she started getting a bit too tasty towards other dogs and then towards other people, tried getting help from trainers and tried so hard to rehome her to somebody that didn't have kids but nobody would take her because she was fu**ing enormous. Daughter was only 2 and I no longer trusted the dog to not have her for dinner so had no choice. Broke my fu**ing heart that did.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Cafe for a bit of breaky this morning


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Poolside said:


> Harv to have her put down mate she started getting a bit too tasty towards other dogs and then towards other people, tried getting help from trainers and tried so hard to rehome her to somebody that didn't have kids but nobody would take her because she was fu**ing enormous. Daughter was only 2 and I no longer trusted the dog to not have her for dinner so had no choice. Broke my fu**ing heart that did.


 Can imagine mate, I've got a red nose pit bull had her since she was 6 weeks old she's 8 now, getting old tho looking grey, be fu**ing wounded when she dies, she's great with kids, can't take her near other dogs tho.

used to have a pressa canario x American bulldog he was a good cross.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Poolside said:


> Cafe for a bit of breaky this morning
> 
> View attachment 165579


 Is that @vetran's table?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Spot of lunch, vegan chicken and beef with some veg in a spiced salsa sauce with bare wedges and the new Hellman's vegan mayo which is bangerang.

Off out tonight with the girls, just picked out their outfits for them, when I say outfits I mean a few strands of cloth. Pics to follow.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is that @vetran's table?


 Yes it is,I invited him and his girls round, he got the hump when they wanted to stay here with me so he fcked of and stole my phone on the way out


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

vetran said:


> Yes it is,I invited him and his girls round, he got the hump when they wanted to stay here with me so he fcked of and stole my phone on the way out
> 
> View attachment 165619


 Pretty sure no one would be stealing that phone.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Poolside said:


> Off out tonight with the girls, just picked out their outfits for them, when I say outfits I mean a few strands of cloth. Pics to follow.


 Where's the pics player?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

MM84 said:


> Pretty sure no one would be stealing that phone.


 I did


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

vetran said:


> I did


 From a hobo?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Training yesterday did

bench press 6 sets

incline machine press 4 sets

shoulder press machine 4 sets

lat raises 4 sets

seated row 4 sets then 4 sets different handle

tricep cable 5 sets

I'm trying to do full body x3 a week but I couldn't quite make it to legs I was utterly fu**ing ruined after the above. Training chest and back together kills me and I fatigue very fast. Was pumped to f**k though. Appetite still a struggle, feel smaller than last week, however everyone is noticing I'm a lot bigger every time they see me which is a good sign I suppose. Not gaining any visable amounts of fat either which is good.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Poolside said:


> Training yesterday did
> 
> bench press 6 sets
> 
> ...


 MK677 would help with appetite,if you get on with it.

Also get some calories in liquid form if solid food is a struggle bud.

Oats, full fat milk, peanut butter or olive oil (or both lol) 2-4 scoops of whatever protein powder you like - easy 1000 calorie + drink.

Also the secret weapon:

The banana one is over 1000 calories, the five fruits about 700, I could easy do 2-3 of these just buttered a day :whistling:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Poolside said:


> I'm trying to do full body x3 a week but I couldn't quite make it to legs I was utterly fu**ing ruined after the above. Training chest and back together kills me and I fatigue very fast. Was pumped to f**k though. Appetite still a struggle, feel smaller than last week, however everyone is noticing I'm a lot bigger every time they see me which is a good sign I suppose. Not gaining any visable amounts of fat either which is good.


 Mate... just run a Upper/Lower split?

I like 1 day on, 1 day off personally. Full body fcuking ruins you, kills your motivation quick time.

You could do Bench, ohp, chin up, barbell row and you've hit all your upper body with those lifts, throw some machines or isolation work on top and you've more than done enough.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> Mate... just run a Upper/Lower split?
> 
> I like 1 day on, 1 day off personally. Full body fcuking ruins you, kills your motivation quick time.
> 
> You could do Bench, ohp, chin up, barbell row and you've hit all your upper body with those lifts, throw some machines or isolation work on top and you've more than done enough.


 Yeah I think that's the way I'm gonna have to play it. Definitely need to hit my muscles more than once a week like I have been, I feel recovered after 48 hours.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> Mate... just run a Upper/Lower split?
> 
> I like 1 day on, 1 day off personally. Full body fcuking ruins you, kills your motivation quick time.
> 
> You could do Bench, ohp, chin up, barbell row and you've hit all your upper body with those lifts, throw some machines or isolation work on top and you've more than done enough.


 Can't drink them mate. Also no full fat milk as I'm vegan haha. But those breads look a winner I might try those! Cheers


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> MK677 would help with appetite,if you get on with it.
> 
> Also get some calories in liquid form if solid food is a struggle bud.
> 
> ...


 Heaven!!

Where are these from please?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Endomorph84 said:


> Heaven!!
> 
> Where are these from please?


 Try your regular supermarket...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Try your regular supermarket...


 Lol, yea but which one? durbrain!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, yea but which one? durbrain!


 Ive seen it in tesco £1.20


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, yea but which one? durbrain!


 They probably all sell it!

Edit: this isn't some weird special/unusual food, it's something anyone might buy.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> They probably all sell it!
> 
> Edit: this isn't some weird special/unusual food, it's something anyone might buy.


 They probably all sell it is a pretty broad assumption lol, I know its been around for years.

All supermarkets sell New York Co bagels, but only Waitrose sell the New York Everything bagel...

Ps, the chocolate blood orange flavour is amazing.

PPs, I bought it from Aldi.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyway, amidst the kerfuffle I searched on my trusty 'My Supermarket App' and I can confirm it is Asda that sell them. Ill pop there Friday


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Endomorph84 said:


> They probably all sell it is a pretty broad assumption lol, I know its been around for years.
> 
> All supermarkets sell New York Co bagels, but only Waitrose sell the New York Everything bagel...
> 
> ...


 I just checked the My Supermarket app. They're sold by Asda, Tesco, Sainsbury's, Morrisons and Waitrose, so I think any supermarket was a fair response  .


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I just checked the My Supermarket app. They're sold by Asda, Tesco, Sainsbury's, Morrisons and Waitrose, so I think any supermarket was a fair response  .


 Haha, technicality. Ill let you off because you're a swell guy!

Ps, I love that app.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Today did legs and log lift.

Worked up to 75kg on log, aiming to get up 100kg by Xmas. Did 5 sets of that.

Then 4 sets of deadlifts using the shrug bar. I can't do it at all with a straight bar, it just doesn't work, so tried today with the shrug frame and got 130kg, did 3 sets of 5 and at the end of each set did a set of shrugs.

Then leg press 5 sets, extensions 4 sets, laying curls 2 sets, standing calf machine 5 sets.

Food so far today 3 sausage baps, portion of chips from chippy, crisps, jar of cockles (not technically vegan I know but they aren't sentient so may aswell be a fu**ing plant, those and mussels I have no ethical restrictions for) then had a burger with a ton of coleslaw.

Shortly I'm gonna have some vegan chicken mayo and some rice cakes and probably some chips n dip before bed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Poolside said:


> Shortly I'm gonna have some vegan chicken mayo and some rice cakes and probably some chips n dip before bed.


 Dessert looks nice


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Managed a bit more grub. 2 vegan chocolate pots a family bag of crisps and some soy chicken mayo


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

@Poolside you've probably been asked before on here, but what's the reason for being vegan?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Plate1 said:


> @Poolside you've probably been asked before on here, but what's the reason for being vegan?


 Don't like being responsible for the mistreatment, enslavement exploitation and unnecessary suffering and death of innocent animals mate. That's about it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Poolside said:


> Don't like being responsible for the mistreatment, enslavement exploitation and unnecessary suffering and death of innocent animals mate. That's about it.


 f**k off it's for the pussy bet they love it


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Food today had a vegan breakfast down spoons, soosages, brown hashes, toast, Tommy and shroom.

Then had beans on toast for lunch, 3 packets of sharing sized crisps, fat bowl of slag bolognaise and garlic bread. About to have a pot noodle and some chilli peanuts, probably settle for a sarnie before bed. Litre of orange juice aswell.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm about to start a bulk bro, might try a few quorn meals, bet it digests better than meat? what's best to try? Most protein?


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Poolside said:


> Don't like being responsible for the mistreatment, enslavement exploitation and unnecessary suffering and death of innocent animals mate. That's about it.


 I get that, not enough to follow suit like lol some of your meals have looked pretty decent tbf


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Plate1 said:


> I get that, not enough to follow suit like lol some of your meals have looked pretty decent tbf


 I agree mate, they do. And for what its worth I prefer vegetarian sausage rolls from Greggs lol. Sometimes, if I go out for a meal I will have a vegetarian main.

We had people come into work to try and educate people on veganisum etc. I was astonished at the facts they showed us eg the thousands of litres used to produce just 1kg of mince meet. They were all valid reasons tbh. I did tell the woman ill try and eat less meat, even if its a few meals a week - it lasted about 2 weeks.

I don't have problems with Vegans, but I don't like the type that ram it down your throat though.

1 silly tart in work is quite proactive and voices her views, which is fine. However, she has a dog, and feeds it tinned dog food......

Another silly tart in work isn't as proactive with her views. However, she has a jacket lined with duck down.....

I've tried to have an honest open discussion about it. I just get called for by everyone else for trying to wind people up and get called a bully.

Like I say, haven't got a problem with vegans or vegetarians. I just believe people should be all or nothing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> I agree mate, they do. And for what its worth I prefer vegetarian sausage rolls from Greggs lol. Sometimes, if I go out for a meal I will have a vegetarian main.
> 
> We had people come into work to try and educate people on veganisum etc. I was astonished at the facts they showed us eg the thousands of litres used to produce just 1kg of mince meet. They were all valid reasons tbh. I did tell the woman ill try and eat less meat, even if its a few meals a week - it lasted about 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 What sorta job try's to force vegenisum on there employees mate?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> What sorta job try's to force vegenisum on there employees mate?


 No, it's not like that. I work in a head office at a bank. We have guests come in to the canteen all the time. From people selling anything from Books, sweets, pet insurance, Costco memberships. To people raising money for charity etc, there's always something going on.

A few months back there were people there trying to raise awenress about veganisum and the things we're doing to potentially harm the planet. Like I said, she had some very valid points in regards to not only how animals are inhumanly killed but how much water is used to process the meat etc.

I did get a very good micro usb charger that plugs into a computer/ laptop out of it. Charges my phone so quick, it's unreal lol.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Weighed myself today I'm up a stone in about 4 weeks. No visible increase in fat or water.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Food so far today beans on toast for breakfast

for lunch went to the vegan chippy for chips, 3 battered soosages, mushy peas, bread roll, salad and half a tofish.

Currently having a bag of vegan nuggets and curly fries. 50g protein there bishes.

Got a pizza for later


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Heaven!!
> 
> Where are these from please?


 Any food shop :thumb


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Sickening lunch at spoons. Half a vegan pizza, veg curry and chips.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Only been to the gym twice this week which is pony, gonna try for tomorrow hangover dependant.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Had the shittest of weeks, barely got the gym and went 14 days without doing my jabs lol. Oops. But did them tonight and bench up another 5kg the other day so pushing 110kg so cracking onto my 130kg bench target for Xmas. Appetite had suffered big time but it's back 

I discovered that if you go to spoons and order vegan curry, chips, half a vegan pizza and a bowl of mushy peas that's over 2500 cals, not a bad meal

some food from the past few days and also a progress pic

and one of my birds


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

The gains are coming along triumphantly despite my slacking for the last 7-10 days. Sex drive is shocking, I know this because iv been back on fabswingers this week gash hounding, got so many birds and couples lined up for the next fee weeks, and iv got fu**ing hoards of ho's all up in my fb inbox gagging for a pukka poke from the poolside pole of polygamy.

Life is going good at the moment chaps.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Good lad, size coming back nicely. Are you just injectables or orals as well?


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

MrM said:


> Good lad, size coming back nicely. Are you just injectables or orals as well?


 I added Dbol for about 4 days then stopped coz I couldn't be bothered to remember to take them each day lol. Will try and add it in again soon.

Woken up this morning delts swollen and rock solid from my jabs and severe flu symptoms, I think iv contaminated one of my vials because iv had 4ml our of each with no pip or any issues, this time I'm fu**ing sore. Popped them both in the bin and cracking open new ones next week, I'm vigilant with cleanliness so f**k knows what's happened there. Good job iv good a good supply of gear to hand


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Poolside said:


> I added Dbol for about 4 days then stopped coz I couldn't be bothered to remember to take them each day lol. Will try and add it in again soon.
> 
> Woken up this morning delts swollen and rock solid from my jabs and severe flu symptoms, I think iv contaminated one of my vials because iv had 4ml our of each with no pip or any issues, this time I'm fu**ing sore. Popped them both in the bin and cracking open new ones next week, I'm vigilant with cleanliness so f**k knows what's happened there. Good job iv good a good supply of gear to hand


 I used to get "test flu" every now and then, but not in ages. f**k pinning delts though ...


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

MrM said:


> I used to get "test flu" every now and then, but not in ages. f**k pinning delts though ...


 Delta and my belly is all I have the bottle to pin these days lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Poolside said:


> Don't like being responsible for the mistreatment, enslavement exploitation and unnecessary suffering and death of innocent animals mate. That's about it.


 Did you know that the ink used in tattoos are manufactured from the blood of dead butterflies. They are bread in captivity using ultraviolet lamps then killed on mass and the blood extracted from their tiny bodies with a centrifuge, they never once see real sunlight....

Nice tattoos mate, I wounder just how many tiny lives were lost in the name of body art... :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Did you know that the ink used in tattoos are manufactured from the blood of dead butterflies. They are bread in captivity using ultraviolet lamps then killed on mass and the blood extracted from their tiny bodies with a centrifuge, they never once see real sunlight....
> 
> Nice tattoos mate, I wounder just how many tiny lives were lost in the name of body art... :whistling:


 Oh s**t, time to get the cheese grater out tekkers


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Did you know that the ink used in tattoos are manufactured from the blood of dead butterflies. They are bread in captivity using ultraviolet lamps then killed on mass and the blood extracted from their tiny bodies with a centrifuge, they never once see real sunlight....
> 
> Nice tattoos mate, I wounder just how many tiny lives were lost in the name of body art... :whistling:


 Naaaa fake news bro


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Smashed back and biceps today, T bar rows, seated machine rows and close grip pull downs and about 20 sets of bicep work in different ways. Wanted to do bench aswell but couldn't be arsed to wait for it. I'v increased the entensity of my training a lot lately, going hard and a bit faster than usual. Gonna weigh myself tomorrow see what the scales are saying.

Some food food and the midget bird there. Iv started posted lightly sencored pics like this of the 2 girls on Facebook, getting all kinds of backlash :lol:

fu**ing snowflakes


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Awesome push session today, last week I managed 3 reps on bench at 100kg, 1 rep max at 105.

Today I did 6 reps at 100kg with more left in me. Hit 120kg for a rep. Well chuffed. Felt fu**ing great training today, smashed shoulders and triceps aswell. Looking forward to legs tomorrow (5th time ever training legs :lol: )

I'm just gonna stock with push pull legs I think, I tried upper and lower and full body and I just don't feel I get on with it. I know the data is there saying higher frequency and full body is more effective but i feel tired and drawn out. Yesterday and today training was really good. Iv never really pushed before to beat myself week on week, don't get me wrong iv trained hard but never actively seeken that extra rep each session or adding. 2kg ontop. But now that I am aiming to improve every single workout consistantly it's not only given me a lot more motivation but it's pushing me out of my comfort zone and I'm going balls to the wall.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Hit legs today, hack squat, extensions and raises and some standing calf raises. Was a quick visit but s**t got done. Gonna do log press tomorrow aim for 80kg. Gonna try and start deadlifting aswell. It's never been a lift iv done very well, and as a result iv avoided it. But it's time to stop being a fanny


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Weight has stalled, still 14 stone like I was 7-10 days ago. Not fu**ing good enough. Back on the Dbol, 40-60mg per day, gonna increase my test dose aswell this week. Been in 800 test 600 deca till now. Gonna try for 1g or even 1.25g test and 600 deca, increasing calories much to the detriment of nutritional content. At least it will be for the moment.

food today

pint of orange juice.

Facon sandwich

weatherspoons large vegan curry with pinion Baji and samosas, has half the Mrs jacket spud aswell (1500 cals)

Soy shepards pie n mash.

5 veg hotdogs in rolls (was hard work)

2 packets of wheat crunchies

large packet of salt and vinegar squares

and later I will have a pot noodle and probably some toast

literally eating as much as I physically can. If I'm honest I feel fu**ing unfit, feels like my blood pressure is high, feeling flush a lot, acid reflux is killing me most days. not been the happiest chap either. Sex is getting to be absolutely exhausting and after a smash I'm head in the sink gasping for air, dripping in sweat. My poor girls lol.

Mite hard graft atm but I'm pushing through. I want to reach 150kg bench by March and 100kg log lift. And I want to add another stone of good weight, no fat increase which hasn't been an issue this cycle. I'm absolutely astounded by how fast I have bounced back after trashing my body for fu**ing yonks and going back to being a skinny sniff head, less than 2 months back in the gym and I'm stronger than I was back when I was 15 stone 3-4 years back. The next few months are going to be quite dramatic in changes for me I feel. I'm looking forward to it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

More wheat crunchies required bro


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Poolside said:


> View attachment 166283


 Wow that's hot... love squares and crunchies


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Wow that's hot... love squares and crunchies


 What can I say, my tastes can be.. interracial


----------



## anonomousfighter (Oct 6, 2017)

Mate I'm gonna try to recomp over the next couple of months but ill be chasing numbers again soon. I wanna get my bench back up to 150kg and March seems a fair target. Fancy a bit of friendly competition to see who can get it done 1st? It always spurs me on and makes me push harder, You?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anonomousfighter said:


> Mate I'm gonna try to recomp over the next couple of months but ill be chasing numbers again soon. I wanna get my bench back up to 150kg and March seems a fair target. Fancy a bit of friendly competition to see who can get it done 1st? It always spurs me on and makes me push harder, You?


 f**k that, why don't you make it intresting, and see who can collect the most spunk in glass over a 24 hour period, points for consistency, colour and obviously amount.


----------



## anonomousfighter (Oct 6, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k that, why don't you make it intresting, and see who can collect the most spunk in glass over a 24 hour period, points for consistency, colour and obviously amount.


 I ain't wasting my spunk getting laid anywhere near as much as @Poolside... I'll fill that glass in no time!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anonomousfighter said:


> I ain't wasting my spunk getting laid anywhere near as much as @Poolside... I'll fill that glass in no time!


 Nice bro sounds like fighting talk!!!


----------



## anonomousfighter (Oct 6, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Nice bro sounds like fighting talk!!!


 Im throwing down the cum covered gauntlet mate!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k that, why don't you make it intresting, and see who can collect the most spunk in glass over a 24 hour period, points for consistency, colour and obviously amount.


 Does it have too be your own jizz, or are we seeing who can 'collect' the most from the most bro's?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

D 4 Damage said:


> Does it have too be your own jizz, or are we seeing who can 'collect' the most from the most bro's?


 Good shout, any spunk counts but you have to withdraw it yourself.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Bit of an odd week this last week, suddenly not as pumped or full as I have been, hit 120kg on the bench and then benched again 4 days later and could barely bench 110kg wtf. Iv also sprained my fu**ing wrist, been smashing the food in and starting to gain fat now, not feeling or looking as good as I did 3 weeks ago.

My appetite is right up and I can hit 5000 cals most days so I'm gonna increase gear intake to account for it. Weight hasn't increased in almost 2 weeks now despite gaining some fat, so I must have lost muscle? Bit confused tbh but let's just inject more drugs and see what happens :thumb

here was yesterday's food intake, not the healthiest atm but I'm just concentrating on calories.

Few of the whores aswell.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Loving the journal mate, when can we expect to see you back in Male Animal?

@Poolside


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Titleist said:


> Loving the journal mate, when can we expect to see you back in Male Animal?
> 
> @Poolside


 In about 6 months time when I'm allowed  the videos iv got are something else. Maybe I could send them to somebody to post on my behalf lol.


----------



## Poolside (Oct 21, 2018)

Right, forget everything I said last night, woke up today feeling great, went for chest and triceps and hit a new best at 126kg. And it wasn't difficult. And I was absolutely pumped to f**k, biggest iv ever felt and looked by far. Just went and had a f**k off dinner down spoons. Now at home in bed lol. Legs and shoulders tomorrow champs


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Poolside said:


> In about 6 months time when I'm allowed  the videos iv got are something else. Maybe I could send them to somebody to post on my behalf lol.


 I'll happily volunteer as the messenger ha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Poolside said:


> In about 6 months time when I'm allowed  the videos iv got are something else. Maybe I could send them to somebody to post on my behalf lol.


 Send them to me mate, they will be in safe hands. Lol


----------

